# Stud ?



## spragu36 (Oct 14, 2003)

I need to know what people usually run for stud numbers. How many studs would you recomend in a 1998 Arctic Cat ZL 440? It would be used for a ice fishing sled as well as some trail riding.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

98 will be fine. If your drag racing friends, go with 144. Because they add weight to your track and rob horsepower, the trick is to have only as many as you need. 98 will give you lots of traction on ice and braking power. The downside to 98 is you will put alot of stress on them if you ask them to launch you out of the hole all the time resulting in tearout.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

96 studs should work fine. Gives plenty of traction and stopping power. Every sled I owned did fine with this amount and I use mine for the same as what you will be.


----------



## tracksonly (Nov 9, 2005)

I agree with 96 studs. Just do your self a favor and get a stud template and go with some quality studs like Woody's or Stud boy and you won't have a problem with braking or acceleration, especially from a 440.


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

With only 96 studs, make sure you spread them out on the track, as far as width, meaning don't put them all right down the center. With a template, there are a few different patterns you can use. I've never had this problem, I had 196 on a 96 ZRT600, but some guys claim that w/ only 96 in a tight pattern, it puts alot of stress on the center of the track, as compared to if you had them spread out, say 1 on each side outside the track clips, then 2 tight down the middle, maybe 2" apart or so.


----------



## tracksonly (Nov 9, 2005)

Check this template out at Woody's site and do it the right way. http://www.wiem.com/catalog/13.category.
Unless you're using the 72 pattern or drag racing constantly on bare ice or grass there is no need to worry about stress. The only problems I've seen with track stress and studs ripping out are cheap, improperly spaced studs.

JMHO


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

We always use the two studs per window V pattern when doing 96 studs... woody's has this on their site.


----------



## jerickle (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a stud question also. I have a 2 up Panther. How many studs shuld I put in that one.?


----------

